# Cool Video...hope the cops....



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

.......never have to chase them!! LOL
http://www.todaysbigthing.com/2010/08/06


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Carol Boche said:


> .......never have to chase them!! LOL
> http://www.todaysbigthing.com/2010/08/06


Did you know that was batman and robin?


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Looks like some good canditates for that "Nija Warrior Challange" TV show.


----------



## Mike Jones (Jan 22, 2009)

WTF, I did not know that spiderman had kids. Great video, where do you guys find these things...my gosh.


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

That parkour/free running stuff is cool and all, but you're not really talented until you can do all of that stuff on a bike! :twisted:

Introducing Danny MacAskill; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z19zFlPah-o


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

wonder what happened to the guy hangin a the end...looked like he wasn;t sure where to go with that one...


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

That is some dope sh** for sure. Love the bike vid too.

It is pretty cool to see what they can do with an urban landcape. Super athletic and creative with sweet fluidity that makes it look easy (obviously not). Love it.


----------



## sam wilks (May 3, 2009)

I dont think I could jump over that pole where he first started out. I wonder how many broken bones those guys have had. definitely on my list of talents I wish I had. I wonder how many bikes he goes through? thanks for sharing.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

sam wilks said:


> I dont think I could jump over that pole where he first started out. I wonder how many broken bones those guys have had. definitely on my list of talents I wish I had. I wonder how many bikes he goes through? thanks for sharing.


When you can do shit like that on a bike. I bet he has no problem getting people to replace any he breaks 
I even like the background music.


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

James Lechernich said:


> That parkour/free running stuff is cool and all, but you're not really talented until you can do all of that stuff on a bike! :twisted:
> 
> Introducing Danny MacAskill; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z19zFlPah-o


:-o:-k:-o:-k:-o:-k i don't even know what to say about that


----------



## Barry Connell (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm impressed!!! Yeah, I would foot chase them......for 25 feet!!!


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

James Lechernich said:


> That parkour/free running stuff is cool and all, but you're not really talented until you can do all of that stuff on a bike! :twisted:
> 
> Introducing Danny MacAskill; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z19zFlPah-o


I can do all those tricks too. I just hate it when the change falls out of my pocket! :mrgreen:


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

Ben Thompson said:


> I can do all those tricks too. I just hate it when the change falls out of my pocket! :mrgreen:


Police Academy 4 is a great movie. Bravo, sir!


----------



## John Campbell (Jul 25, 2010)

all fun and games until.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYfQDpPGGu0

hate to be half way into one of those jumps when the off switch get thrown


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

James Lechernich said:


> Police Academy 4 is a great movie. Bravo, sir!


I just wish cops were really that easy going!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I love watching the free running when it's on TV. Always brings back memories.
I had vacant flats and a vacant slaughter/packing house about a block from my house as a kid and we used to run and climb all through there. Absolutely NOT even close to that level but we sure had a blast. 
We did taunt the walking beat cops a bit from the roof and upper levels but we could be a block away via roof tops before they even got in the buildings.


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

John Campbell said:


> all fun and games until.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYfQDpPGGu0
> 
> hate to be half way into one of those jumps when the off switch get thrown


Seems like a bit of a day late and a dollar short ending to me, but I do recall an episode of COPS where the cop caught a badguy with the taser just as he(badguy) was scaling a wall. The timing couldn't have been more perfect because the badguy fell like a ton of bricks. Pretty funny, actually.  Wish I could find it on youtube.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Sometimes if it's not a real serious crime they are running from , you got to give some suspects props for their speed and agility . It can be an amazing sight and all you can do is swear at yourself and laugh as you watch them get away . 

When I was a kid a couple of friends and I descided to sneak out in the middle of the night and fill a few 5 gallon buckets full of the neighborhood's tomatoes . While we were chucking them at cars the cops came . I thought I was slick and started flipping over fences . I thought no way they were gonna catch me til I got my pants stuck on a fence I was flipping over . 

It's not easy trying to keep quiet hanging upside down on a chainlink fence while being eaten up by mosquitoes .


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jim said;
"It's not easy trying to keep quiet hanging upside down on a chainlink fence while being eaten up by mosquitoes .







"


I'm betting it's a bunch nicer then a K9 eating on you. :grin:


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Jim said;
> "It's not easy trying to keep quiet hanging upside down on a chainlink fence while being eaten up by mosquitoes .
> 
> 
> ...


Much !


----------



## James Lechernich (Oct 20, 2009)

Jim Nash said:


> I thought no way they were gonna catch me til I got my pants stuck on a fence I was flipping over .
> 
> It's not easy trying to keep quiet hanging upside down on a chainlink fence while being eaten up by mosquitoes .


Did this guy give you your pants back? :razz:


----------



## Kristi Siggers (May 27, 2009)

Awesome. Wish I could that.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

those are both WAY COOL!! WAY cool.

my Momused to tell me that anyone that can make something like dancing/ice-skating/even falling down look "easy" is a true talent--i see it here.


----------

